# بحث عن Fuel System



## عبد.الرحمن (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الأعزاء

أرجو من حضراتكم مساعدتي نظراً لضيق وقتي في الامتحانات في عمل بحث عن دورة الوقود fuel system الحديث والقديم

منتظر منكم ال pdf وملفات word أو أي مصادر أخرى

وجزاكم الله خيراً

ودعواتكم لي بالتوفيق في الامتحانات

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## سمير شربك (23 ديسمبر 2010)

نظام الوقود بنزين 
http://www.4shared.com/document/txF8wDTs/________.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/O9JfZY_P/_____.html
نظام الوقود ديزل 
http://www.4shared.com/document/732ZgxRU/_______.html


----------



## captainhass (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا جزاكم الله كل خير أخى م.سمير شربك على مشاركتك وملفاتك الجميلة

و اضافة للأخ الكريم هذه مجموعة كاملة من الفيديوهات المتخصصة

Carburetor fuel systems

Diesel Fuel systems

Electronic fuel injection

اتمنى أن تكون كافية للغرض المطلوب ان شاء الله تعالى
​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أساتذتي الكرام ونرجو المزيد


----------

